

Ask HN: Why doesn't phone numbers use DNS? - CMCDragonkai


======
CMCDragonkai
There's some discussion for this:
[http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/wireless/library/wi-
domain...](http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/wireless/library/wi-domain/)
[https://domainnamewire.com/2010/11/17/new-smartphone-app-
hop...](https://domainnamewire.com/2010/11/17/new-smartphone-app-hopes-to-
replace-phone-numbers-with-domain-names/)
[http://en.siter.com/](http://en.siter.com/)
[http://www.ietf.org/rfc/rfc3966.txt](http://www.ietf.org/rfc/rfc3966.txt)

------
sdfjkl
Phone numbers are an anachronism from the days of electromechanical phone
exchanges[1]. These days we can name things more sensibly, so you can call Bob
at example.com by just entering bob@example.com into your SIP client.

That SIP client (or a server it is connected to) will then look up the SRV
record[2] for _sip._tcp.example.com, connect to the SIP server it specifies,
and ask it to be put in touch with Bob.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Strowger_switch](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Strowger_switch)

[2]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SRV_record](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SRV_record)

------
runjake
I'm pretty sure there was a DNS record type for telephone numbers, but it was
never picked up for use by anyone. If it exists, it would be in this document:

[http://www.iana.org/assignments/dns-parameters/dns-
parameter...](http://www.iana.org/assignments/dns-parameters/dns-
parameters.xhtml)

I quickly found record types for ISDN and X.25, but I don't have time to pick
through for PTSN.

Edit: See also:
[http://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc1183#section-3.2](http://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc1183#section-3.2)

~~~
CMCDragonkai
Can we pick it up for use now?

------
jgrahamc
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/.tel](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/.tel)

~~~
CMCDragonkai
Can I call somebody by typing something.tel?

------
mooism2
Do you mean something like
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phone_number_portability](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phone_number_portability)
but more general?

~~~
CMCDragonkai
Not really.

------
govg
What exactly do you mean by DNS? Do you want to know why you can't call a
person by their name, which automatically finds the number?

~~~
CMCDragonkai
Well yes. Just like registering a domain name for a particular person's
telephone number. It would be an Opt-In process though. People can still be
using their phone numbers if they like. But I want to be able to tell people
to call me simply by using my name. And I think a lot of people would want to!

~~~
steviee
I think this would probably be a good thing. Changing your cell phone numbers
and stuff like that won't matter so much anymore. Hell, providers could hand
out IPv6 addresses as phone numbers and you could still have a fancy
name/number to call.

You should start a company devoted to this! Nice thought!

Regards, Stevie

~~~
CMCDragonkai
Yep that's the idea. But it doesn't seem like any phones right now support
using a DNS resolver. That's the main thing. And many phones only has numeric
pads.

~~~
steviee
Yes, even though with the right marketing (make it easy to use) any smartphone
vendor could probably implement this service. Or just create a "dial"-app
replacement for iOS (if possible), Android, ... to use the service and fall
back to normal phone numbers when needed.

It's more of a marketing challenge than a technical one I guess.

Regards, Steviee

~~~
CMCDragonkai
There's a company trying with an App right now.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7882494](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7882494)

But. I think the only true way of making this successful is an open source
effort. And an ability for people to setup their own DNS servers. Perhaps I
shall investigate Namecoin.

------
Spooky23
Historically, AT&T sold phone number data. There was no interest in an open
directory system, because they provide a closed loop.

~~~
CMCDragonkai
But if we could, imagine auctioning the best domains! Then country level
domains could be used as the root.

------
xialeban
there is an IETF protocol:ENUM

